# URGENT: Racing Pigeon In Hollywood, FL Needs To Be Picked Up



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Firstimer's mother has found and rescued a racing pigeon in Hollywood, FL. I gave Firstimer the contact info for the club secretary, and she made contact and has been told that the owner of the bird does not want to have it back. Firstimer has no internet capability right now, so I am posting for her.

If anyone is near enough to meet up with Firstimer's Mom, please PM me for her contact information. She is not able to care for the bird for too long. I do not know the condition of the bird at this time.

Thanks in advance for any assistance!

Terry


----------



## firstimer (Aug 26, 2002)

Hello everyone! I have internet again. 
The deal with the Racing Pigeon is that, my mother found it on top of a phone booth in a Wallgreens parking lot and it had suddenly turned dark and rainy that night (the night of the 28th ) so the pigeon had set up camp right there, well my mother saw it had bands and she took it home. As Terry mentioned, we were able to contact the right people and turns out that the original owner didn’t want the bird, so he gave it away, and after a while the second owner didn’t want it, so they set it free to the world. 
The sweet pigeon is very tame and is in great condition.
I had my mother check the first things we check when we find a pigeon, and all sounds great. Just seemed that it could not travel anymore due to the weather in south FL right now.
My mother has it in her bathroom because she has other birds and a dog and her room mate has 5 cats.
She said the feathered friend is eating well and drinking fine, and pretty much is just waiting to go someplace to call home. My mother feels very bad that no one wants it right now, and she feels bad that it’s in a bathroom. I have told her to hold tight and we were working on finding it a loving home. I have a description of the bird and if you would like to PM me you can and I can give you her phone numbers or I can give you mine. I also have unlimited cell phone minutes, so I can call you back so you don’t have to pay for the call.
Terry, thank you so much for all you do, and continue to do. 
Muah muah 
oh and thank you to those who wished me a happy birthday on the 13th of September. 
Hope to hear from you soon. 


Firstimer...(A.K.A. J.C.)


----------



## firstimer (Aug 26, 2002)

We need to get that pigeon out of my mothers bathroom ASAP please.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

firstimer said:


> We need to get that pigeon out of my mothers bathroom ASAP please.


Is the band an IF or AU band? What club does the bird belong to? There's a racing club about 50 miles from your Mom, but it might be the one the bird is from and that would be a waste of time.


----------



## rainbows (Aug 19, 2008)

bird is only 20 miles from RETI, could she possibly foster and could rescuer take it to her?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

It's an AU 2008 HRPC bird .. club secretary already contacted and original owner and second owner already declined to retrieve the bird. Deone Roberts at the AU is contacting the zone director to see if there is anybody in the area with a good heart that will assist from the AU.

If we can find someone here on Pigeon-Talk to at least temporarily look after the bird, that would be terrific.

This is one that doesn't need to be going back to either of the people who have had it.

Terry


----------



## firstimer (Aug 26, 2002)

My mother can’t keep it because not only is she 70 years old with health issues, but as I said there are too many other animals as it is, and she lives in a apartment.
Everything Terry just said is correct. This is a bird that no one seems to want anymore.
Thank you Terry.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, I sent Reti a PM but haven't heard back from her yet. We've got a member that goes by "Grim" and I'm thinking he's in Miami, which is sort of close to your Mom, but someone needs to contact Grim and I'm thinking that Reti has his phone number.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

I take it right at the moment, shipping ISN'T an option...

Can anyone take it in as a temp. situation?

What members are located in FL? Have they been contacted?

-Hilly


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Grim lives close to Treesa .. both of them are quite a distance from Hollywood, FL.

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I sent Grim a PM.


----------



## firstimer (Aug 26, 2002)

thank you


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am close to Hollywood. Grim is close to Treesa, quite a distance from here.
I can care temporary for the bird and ship it to anybody who would want him, but I cannot keep it as much as I would love to. I am way over my head with birds, cats and other critters.

Reti


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

> I am way over my head with birds, cats and other critters.


 this made me chuckle just a wee bit cuz arent we all a might run over with the critters lol a true test is not when they are all alined on their perches neatly tucked away, nor is when they are out flying up above soaring the heavens.. and even as they are meandering all spread out thru the yard they dont look like so much , but the true test of being over your head comes at feeding time , it is then at that very moment that you realise you have been over run


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

LokotaLoft said:


> this made me chuckle just a wee bit cuz arent we all a might run over with the critters lol a true test is not when they are all alined on their perches neatly tucked away, nor is when they are out flying up above soaring the heavens.. and even as they are meandering all spread out thru the yard they dont look like so much , but the true test of being over your head comes at feeding time , it is then at that very moment that you realise you have been over run


..lol...no kidding....my husband gave a "tour" of our house to a coworker and he told him "just to let you know there is a critter of some kind in just about everyroom"....not to mention the outdoor ones....it made me lol......its easy to just to say well one more won't hurt..but sometimes you have to be strong.....I work at a vet and we get these stray kitten in...I just have to say over and over to myself...don't do it Michelle!...anyway I think this bird will find a place because of all the great members here...wish we could see a pic of him......don't do it Michelle!....lol...


----------



## firstimer (Aug 26, 2002)

i wish i could get a picture of it as well, but my mom doest have a computer or a digital camera.


----------



## firstimer (Aug 26, 2002)

Reti, i sent you a PM
J.C.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hillybean said:


> I take it right at the moment, shipping ISN'T an option...
> 
> Can anyone take it in as a temp. situation?
> 
> ...


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Teesa if you can get the bird and your husband won't let you keep it I will take it in if need be. There is no way I can afford to drive and get the bird. It would be cheaper to ship it these days.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Thank you Florida Members!*

I really appreciate those of you in Florida who are willing to help with this bird. I hope it can be arranged to get the bird to at least a temporary home for now or to Grim for a permanent one.

Terry


----------



## firstimer (Aug 26, 2002)

I think all of you in FL as well. 
I will continue to help in anyway I can, to find a permeant home. 
thank you so much.
Firstimer


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Grim said:


> Teesa if you can get the bird and your husband won't let you keep it I will take it in if need be. There is no way I can afford to drive and get the bird. It would be cheaper to ship it these days.


I will be picking up the bird most likely tomorrow.
I will post a pic as soon as s/he settles.
Grim, if no home can be found I would appreciate it if you can take the bird. Maybe we can meet somewhere halfways? Or is it too far from you?

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you so very much for taking this bird in, Reti. If it can be worked out for Grim to adopt the bird, that would be terrific. If not, then I am sure we can still get it handled. I'll be looking forward to the pics!

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Reti, you are just the best!!!!!!!


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

I really can't afford the drive right now. Only get 12 miles/gallon. I can however take the bird in and give it a home if we can get it here. I will try my best to help if you come up with any other ideas.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you everyone! Grim and Reti .. the two of you are the "players" right now .. can we get a little gas fund together and get the $$ to one or both of you to help make this happen? Do either of you have Paypal?

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

My problem is I don't trust my car to drive 350 miles round trip. It has given me some quite some trouble lately.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Reti said:


> My problem is I don't trust my car to drive 350 miles round trip. It has given me some quite some trouble lately.
> 
> Reti


Is shipping an option, Reti? If so, then I will see that a box and shipping is paid for either to Grim or to me or to whomever here would care to adopt this bird. Do you think you could make it halfway and meet up with Treesa? I understand if that is not the case .. both my vehicles are pretty much terminal right now.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I do have a box if I need to ship the baby.
I can drive up to Palm Beach, that is pretty much the furthest I dare to go. 

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Reti,

We can work something out, E-mail me and I will help get the bird to Grim. I have your ACV and Garlic that I need to get to you. I will bring one of my carriers and we can meet.

Do you want to do this today?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, Treesa! I so appreciate all the efforts everyone is making on behalf of this bird!

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

The bird, a sweet darling, is now with Treesa. 
Thank you again, Treesa and hubby for meeting with me halfways.
Many thanks to Ft's mom for taking such great care of this bird. What a lovely lady she is.
Thanks Terry for your offers of help and everyone else a big thank you. 


Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

You guys are so great! This was such a gift of love to this little pigeon because I know it took a lot of time for each of you drive so far, not even counting the expense. Reti, I know you and Treesa enjoyed seeing each other.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wonderful! Thank you so very much Reti and Treesa! Is the bird healthy and uninjured?

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi everyone,

The bird is sitting behind me in a carrier, ready for bed. He/she ate like there was no tomorrow and seems to be fine and is not injured, thanks for asking Terry. I'm keeping a close eye on him/her and the bird is isolated. Reti was concerned about the cere being kind of yellow looking around the eyes. I gave him/her a Reishi cap with a drop of Neem, just in case of any liver issue. Tomorrow he/she will get garlic.

I have another one, Blacky, indoors right now with a swollen foot, it got caught-between the cubby floor and the railling which keeps eggs from rolling out, (another repair job for hubby on his TO DO list) and she is in intensive care set up in another room for now. I don't think the leg is broke, but she will not walk on it. We shall see how she is tomorrow.

Reti, thank you for meeting us halfway, it was wonderful to see you and Lee again, even if it was just a short time. A BIG thanks to FT's mom for her care and concern over this little one.

Thank you Terry and everyone for your thoughts and concerns.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

I am glad the bird was taken care of. Thank you guys for helping the little guy out, I am sure he/she is thankful since the owner was a dead beat.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Grim,

I think this one in headed your way for a permanent home!  Could you or Treesa post a pic or two, please?

Terry


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

I think one could found an entire loft on the amount of lost birds that the previous owners dont want back  I see so many under bridges with bands these days but there is just no way to catch them and Im guessing its a good thing since my loft is in no way big enuf to hold them all


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

If I get the bird I could post pics. At this point I don't even know what color it is. Treesa will probably hold the bird to make sure it is healthy.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Ok the bird is officially at my place now. It looks like a male blue check. Has a real dark almost black head. Young 08 flyer working on molting his last primary. The cere and wattle are a yellowish pink instead of a clean white. I just gave the bird a single dose wormer and he could use a bath. His breast feathers seem a little dirty. All in all he will be fine and is a very lucky bird to be found and then transported. He owes you guys a lot.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

He is a sweet bird, Grim. Thank you for giving him a great home. He will be forever greatful
I was wondering why the ceres and wattle are yellowish/pink. 
And yeah, he can use a bath.

Reti


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

It is probably just a sign of poor condition. Out in the rain with no cover and no food might have brought him down. He was just sitting in the aviary while it was raining all by himself enjoying every bit of it. You can tell he wanted a bath. I will post an update in a week or so once he settles in and cleans up.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the photo and update Grim, not to mention giving this bird a wonderful home! I'll bet he will be a really handsome fellow once he has had a chance to recuperate a bit and get himself all spiffed up!

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Grim, you are a lovely person and thank you so much for giving this beautiful little bird a forever home.


----------



## liobel (Dec 9, 2008)

Is this pigeon still available


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Just as an update this pigeon is now big and fat. Also it's wattle and cere are bright white and the feathers look great.


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

I just read about the great team that you guys are, Grim you have a big heart and Thank you for the update, take a pic when you find some time, would be nice to see him in the aviary. 

Ivette


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks for the update. I am so glad he is doing so good.
You certainly are taking great care of him.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm glad to hear the update.

Is the bird a hen or male??


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

I think it is a male but I might be wrong. I don't have a digital camera anymore but I will get some shots of him with my phone. I would really like to fly him but would hate to lose him after so many worked hard to help him including you. He brings color to my loft so he is all good


----------

